# Is this guy being unrealistic?



## 1SweetRide

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





His other listings seem overpriced too. But maybe I’m just not current with pricing of guitars.


----------



## Chito

I've been seeing a lot of guitars for insane prices. Some legit, some not so sure. I can easily spend $10 on a much better guitar than that.


----------



## BlueRocker

You would think for $10,000 he'd put more than 5 words in the ad. Here's a sold Reverb listing - if he has what he says it is he may have it under-priced.


----------



## Alan Small

yikes!


----------



## numb41

12% reply rate and over 6 hours to reply. Nice!


----------



## sulphur

Two on Reverb asking over $15k and $17k.


----------



## GeorgeMich

That is a reasonable price for that guitar absolutely. With that being said his salesmanship needs some work.


----------



## Verne

BlueRocker said:


> You would think for $10,000 he'd put more than 5 words in the ad.


Agreed. You'd like to think logic says for $10g that pictures of the entire guitar and it's various parts would also be expected. In focus would be a bonus as well.


----------



## sodapop

Dealt with him before. Has a ton of nice guitars. Didn’t end up buying as I felt he was overpriced. Also, that account you are checking is an older account he no longer responds to...many of those guitars are in his other account if you poke around.


----------



## Fred Gifford

Pearly Gates VOS ??? yesss .. Wildwood has one (with a better top IMHO) and they are asking $13,499 USD ... not my cup of tea, I wouldn't spend 10 g's for it but I don't think you would be getting ripped off and it may have potential for more money in the future


----------



## Stephenlouis

Is that the right pick guard?


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

I played a VOS Pearly many years ago when it was just released. Hands down the best guitar I ever touched... so incredibly resonant and loud (when unplugged). $10K isn’t a bad price but I think he’d be hard pressed for buyers right now. If I had the scratch, I’d grab it. I’ve seen lunacy on Reverb where someone was asking $60K, which is simply bonkers.

I should also note it was $10K brand new....well brand new VOS to be technically correct...


----------



## 1SweetRide

sodapop said:


> Dealt with him before. Has a ton of nice guitars. Didn’t end up buying as I felt he was overpriced. Also, that account you are checking is an older account he no longer responds to...many of those guitars are in his other account if you poke around.


Why is he using it then? It’s a recent ad in my Kijiji feed.


----------



## sodapop

1SweetRide said:


> Why is he using it then? It’s a recent ad in my Kijiji feed.


No clue...have a feeling it’s either his Kigiggi skills are weak or he just doesn’t care if someone buys his stable of guitars. This link will bring you to a current account. Interesting gear but u need deep pockets.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## sulphur

It's $15 500 on that other account.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Holy Crap! Reading his ads...


----------



## Dazza

Some of these limited edition Signature / Collectors Choice Historics like the Page, Kossoff, Clapton Beano etc are getting up there in value - but of course all completely relative to what someone wants to pay for one. I certainly can't afford any of them at these prices now, and thankfully I don't need to.

Daz


----------



## Diablo

sulphur said:


> Two on Reverb asking over $15k and $17k.


the above sold listing is amazing.
that said, reverb isn’t immune to, speculation selling.
for instance, Fender Telecaster Joe Strummer 2007 Relic Black/Sunburst | Rafael's Gear | Reverb


----------



## Diablo

sulphur said:


> It's $15 500 on that other account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca











that’s confusing


----------



## TubeStack

Gotta love all the blurry pics...


----------



## Diablo

TubeStack said:


> Gotta love all the blurry pics...


Who needs pics when it’s “brain new”.


----------



## audiorep2

I recently discovered an interesting thing about items " Sold " on Reverb . A fellow I was chatting with had a guitar on Reverb for a while . He finally withdrew it from the site . However , Reverb claimed it Sold .


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

Years ago I remember reading someplace about investors, seeing how certain guitars increase in value, were looking to buy up what would be considered as ‘collector pieces’ in hopes of turning a profit over time. They don’t play guitar nor do they have any knowledge of music and instruments. They are simply speculators hoping to turn a profit. The intent was to purchase these rare models (like the CS Pearly Gates) and sit on the for 10 years or so and flip them. This could explain why the pics and description is absolute crap... the seller does not know how us buyers are meticulous about condition and paperwork. I think they’d be difficult to engage with and unlikely to sufficiently answer any real questions.

I would be hesitant on grabbing one of these unless you’re able to take it to a tech to give it a once over. It’s unlikely that the seller has any knowledge on storage, temperature and humidity concerns and as such may not have kept it properly. 

Just like the vintage car market, serious collectors will want to look under the hood, maybe bring a mechanic and look for even the slightest detail that is out of whack.


----------



## LowWatt

audiorep2 said:


> I recently discovered an interesting thing about items " Sold " on Reverb . A fellow I was chatting with had a guitar on Reverb for a while . He finally withdrew it from the site . However , Reverb claimed it Sold .


Also, when items do sell the ad shows the basic listed price not what it went for. Say a guitar was up for $1000 and I paid $850 either on a 15% off holiday sale or made an offer of $850 the seller took or whatever, the final "sold" version of the ad will show it sold at $1000


----------



## vadsy

I didn't want to start another thread and this could work here.

Ta question for yous, not claiming the dude is out to lunch. just wondering what would you think a realistic price for a modded Falcon be? $3900?









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




_The tiny vintage frets have been refretted with a jumbo fret for easier bending. It has Mojotone filtertron pickups, which sound great. I will include the original gretsch filtertrons as well. It comes with original case and certificate of authenticity._


----------



## 1SweetRide

I know those can be pricey.


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> I didn't want to start another thread and this could work here.
> 
> Ta question for yous, not claiming the dude is out to lunch. just wondering what would you think a realistic price for a modded Falcon be? $3900?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kijiji.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The tiny vintage frets have been refretted with a jumbo fret for easier bending. It has Mojotone filtertron pickups, which sound great. I will include the original gretsch filtertrons as well. It comes with original case and certificate of authenticity._


id say its in the right ballpark...obviously the change in frets is the elephant in the room....will it effect resale negatively? probably. is it a negative in actual playability? doubtful, but very YMMV.
that makes it hard to quantify.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> id say its in the right ballpark...obviously the change in frets is the elephant in the room....will it effect resale negatively? probably. is it a negative in actual playability? doubtful, but very YMMV.
> that makes it hard to quantify.


Agreed on both of those points. Probably frowned upon but probably feels better and I know that I’m not a huge fan of vintage frets anyway. And checking out used prices on these things, he certainly isn’t crazy, plus availability of these things isn’t exactly MIM Fenders.


----------

